# TINY Sound Digital amps good/bad??



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I was reading a thread on a Lotus Forum where they were searching for a small amp for the tiny cars. Someone posted this video, anyone ever seen or heard one of these? I can't believe how small they are......


FIRST LOOK! Worlds Smallest 300 Watt Amp - Wallet Sized - Soundigital 250.2d - YouTube


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Dude that's some interesting **** right there.


----------



## fisc2307 (Oct 29, 2011)

It seems like an amp made for highschool kids who just want a cheap way to put some thump in their trunk.

I mean I know I did, I had the 2 10" Duals in a ported box with a 1600 watt Pyramid Power amp. Mistakes had to be made to learn, but god what was I thinking.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Only downside to those Brazilian amplifiers is their horrific fan noise. I ran a Stetsom for a short period of time and the super loud fan was annoying. It also didn't like my strong charging system with an idle voltage of 14.5 and would constantly go into voltage overprotect mode.

EDIT:


fisc2307 said:


> It seems like an amp made for highschool kids who just want a cheap way to put some thump in their trunk.
> 
> I mean I know I did, I had the 2 10" Duals in a ported box with a 1600 watt Pyramid Power amp. Mistakes had to be made to learn, but god what was I thinking.


The only difference between the Brazilian amplifiers and the Pyramid amplifier you mention is that the Brazilian amplifiers are not cheap and will make most of their advertised rated power. Here's what a Stetsom V1k5H did on my test bench at 4 ohms:









The fluke is output voltage at 4 ohms; the Crapsman is supply voltage, and the Velleman shows no visible signs of clipping.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Pretty cool they finally came to market.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

a similar video, from smd as well, is linked to elsewhere on this site. i thought it'd be smaller than that.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Only downside to those Brazilian amplifiers is their horrific fan noise.


This is a generalization and not true at all. Just because you used one Brazilian amp, doesn't mean all of the rest perform like the one you had.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> This is a generalization and not true at all. Just because you used one Brazilian amp, doesn't mean all of the rest perform like the one you had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That is so true because I experienced two others in addition to my own, a huge SD and a huge Stetsom run by other individuals. Their fan noise was WORSE because they had more of those noisy ass fans!

EDIT: You can also hear the fan noise in SMD's video.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Not concerned about the fan noise as i won't be able to hear it over the sound of the exhaust or the the MT tires on the pavement in my jeep. 

I can easily mount these up under the dash and not have to worry about someone yanking them.


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang. My XD500/3 came in yesterday and I thought that thing was tiny (and heavy) but those things take tiny to a whole new level.


----------



## fisc2307 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love to see a 100 watt 2 way even smaller than this with a build ion corssover. Would be awesome for active setups. Crossover and Amp all in the door.


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

How much do they run?

They'd compliment this setup nicely 
BUMPIN' PUMPKIN SPEAKER BOX - 8" WOOFER! - HAPPY HALLOWEEN! (2011) - YouTube


----------

